# Music dvices



## izartist (Oct 8, 2006)

What sort of music devices do you use most?

I prefer sony over apple simply because with sony Atrac3plus you can fit over 450 songs on one disk and over 6000+ songs on any sony MP3 player  whereas iPod can only hold maybe half the music a sony can.

Plus, not only are the songs compressed with sony but the music doesn't suffer at all.

I like to download albums (legally of course) and burn em on to Atrac discs with SonicStage and play em on my Sony Psyc.

I've pretty much got most of my music on about 5 disks.

I alos burn my mp3's onto dvd as a backup in case anything is accidentally deleted or corrupted. 

What kind of system have you developed for yourself taht organises/stores your music and how do you listen to your music?


----------



## goat (Oct 8, 2006)

i have my pc hooked to my sound system (Denon AVR2805 amp, 5.1 surround... 1300 watts total incl. powered sub)... i dont listen to anything less than 192kbps in mp3 format. 

i use itunes to manage my library. i USED to use winamp, but it didnt handle the number of mp3's well.

i have a 60gb ipod video that i have it all on. as for now, i have a fmtransmitter to listen to it in my car, but i plan on getting a head unit with aux-line in instead of the shitty quality sound from the transmitter.


----------



## Kairyu (Oct 8, 2006)

Haha, basically I should check all the choices except atrac3 and iPods. I really can't see the use of iTunes or sony's sonicwave-whatchamacallit managing my library of music. I organize and tag everything myself (other friends help too) across two 400GB hdds. As for software playback and mp3 players I use mostly use winamp5, foobar2k, and my iRiver H140 whenever I go traveling ~and its three years old! That's pretty good for a hard-drive based player.

As far as bitrates go I suppose I'm like goat. I don't like to encode anything lower than 192kbps cbr. Preferrably I like to use upper-range VBR (or -V2 ~ -V1 in LAME codec.) I might also delve into the flac format when I require lossless backups. 

~Aaand when I do backup stuff I do it in two ways. DVD-Rs and hdd mirroring (I've got alot =p.) DVD-Rs are nice and cheap ways of securing your data but I wouldn't use them as a permanent storage/backup solution. They do go bad eventually (depends how you treat them and the evironment its in.) Well so do the hdds, so I backup all the time =p.


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 9, 2006)

When I'm at my computer, I use WMP10 (and I have no DRMed stuff).

Otherwise, I use my MP3 player:  an iRiver T30 that I won in a raffle.  If I'm in the living room, I've got a double-ended 1/8 inch stereo cord that I use to play the MP3 player through my Kenwood 5.1 surround system.  For when I'm in my car, I've got a short-range FM transmitter so I can play it through my car speakers.  Otherwise I use a set of behind-the-neck Sony headphones (I prefer the over-the-head type, but these were cheap).

When I'm gonna get in the shower, I'll plug that FM transmitter into the headphone jack on my computer, and turn on the boombox I've got sitting in the bathroom, so I can listen to my WMP playlist in there without driving my mom crazy.


----------



## spiritwolf77 (Oct 9, 2006)

Both my computer and my MP3 player (iAudio M3).


----------



## moebius_wazlib (Oct 9, 2006)

When I'm not at home, I use my reliable 20GB Rio Karma (MX300 earphones) that I've had for 4 years now. It can play mp3, Ogg Vorbis, and FLAC. My personal CD collection is ripped to Vorbis for high quality vs. file size, while downloaded songs are mp3.
At home, I have the same collection, but I play it over my 5.1 Creative Inspire speaker system as rendered by the Creative Audigy 2 ZS Platinum sound card (organizer/decoder is Winamp). Both setups give excellent sound reproduction. 
When my computer is extremely occupied (ie., 3d rendering/large photoshop files), I play my music from my Karma directly through the 5.1 speaker system, as the Karma has stereo RCA outputs on its charge cradle.


----------



## izartist (Oct 9, 2006)

Some of these are great ways to listen to your music.  I may have to try some of this.


----------



## biffiea (Oct 15, 2006)

I hook up my ipod video to creature speakers. I never once thought about delving into this strange world of acronyms and numbers everyone else seems to have. My sister is really weird though. She buys vinyl (hope I spelled that right) records and plays them on a new turn table. Apparently records are still a workable form of listening to music.


----------



## The Ancient Mariner (Oct 15, 2006)

Personally, I buy CDs and then load their songs onto an MP3 player. Pointless, perhaps, but it's easier for me than mucking around with music download sites (and all for a lower-fidelity sound, too). Besides, staring at the album's packaging and liner notes are half of the allure of new music, right?



			
				Biffea said:
			
		

> My sister is really weird though. She buys vinyl (hope I spelled that right) records and plays them on a new turn table. Apparently records are still a workable form of listening to music.



If by "weird" you mean "totally hip and awesome", then yes. Yes, I agree. You can have your WMAs and your Ogg Vorbises, but vinyl is the preferred format of the true music connoisseur, thanks to its warm analog sound and its non-portability (preventing listeners from being distracted by driving, IMing, whatever). Plus vinyl records don't have those stupid little pieces of tamper-proof transparent plastic tape that are so impossible to get off of CDs.


----------



## biffiea (Oct 16, 2006)

The Ancient Mariner said:
			
		

> Plus vinyl records don't have those stupid little pieces of tamper-proof transparent plastic tape that are so impossible to get off of CDs.



Well they also scratch real easy. A lot easier than CDs do. Even if they are sturdier nowadays, and they are, there will always be that paranoid voice in the back of your head saying, "Oh my Lord! the quality of my music is dropping as I stand here."


----------

